# Flow Infinite pop cam



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I am not qualified to write a review but when i looked up reviews for this board almost none came up.

I am a intermediate rider, have only ridden a handfull of other boards including rentals. My main board till now was a nitro T1 so most of my judgments are based off comparisons to that.

Rode this board 2 days on every thing from packed powder groomers to small and medium park jumps to steeps and slack country at Lake Louise and Sun Shine Village.

Groomers: held an edge well on carves, did slip out a bit on icy parts. Also felt much more damp than my t1.

Park: Jumps only, no jibs, no butters. Nice and stable on landings and take offs. This board has some nice pop as well, very easy to boost of off rollers.

Slack Country: did a little bit of hiking to find some fresh powder as well as a nice dump on some of the inbounds steeps and tree runs. Any where that there was some sort of base under the powder the board was great. When it was very deep the board did seem to want to dive a bit (yes i did a few cart wheels) however this maybe entirely the rider (dahh).

Over all i think this is a very good all mountain board. It has already made me a better rider by exposing some of my negative tendencys. It might be a bit stiff to learn on but you might get away with it. Props to wiredsport for helping me with the info and for shipping with usps to us canadians (total shipping ends up being $30).


----------



## luchadorjose (Mar 31, 2011)

I just bought one too, a 163 wide. I'm a beginner rider, just started this year and have been cruising blues. I like the board a lot, I came from using a Lamar Hexen 159 wide. But i don't really know my ass from my elbow, so it would be nice to hear from someone who knows what they're talking about, if they've ridden this board!


----------

